# Master valve help



## jkuul1 (Jul 20, 2020)

Looking to add a master valve to my irrigation system. I have 1-inch pipes and I was wondering if someone could suggest a master valve to add to my system.

Thanks


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I use the same valve types as my zones.


----------

